# rhinestone manufacturer



## puffer113 (Apr 24, 2010)

Are there any rhinestone manufacturers in the US? I would really like to have a completely made in America shirt from start to finish.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Not that I've ever heard of.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of. I sure wish we could get some of these businesses and politicians "talking" about jobs to undertake starting a rhinestone manufacturing process here in the USA!!!


----------

